# Does anyone feed Nutrisource?



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has any experience feeding Nutrisource grain free. I like to rotate my pups food - we just finished Nature's Variety Instinct and I decided to try Nutrisource Grain free lamb this time around. My dogs only eat dry in the am, at night they get THK topped with fresh meat so I'm not too worried about the lower protein. I like what I have read about the company. I can't feed anything with potato so there's not too many options to rotate for me. If they do well on this I might try their seafood one next time around. It was only $20 for 15 pounds! It's nice to be able to save some money on the food every once in a while 
Lamb meal, peas, salmon meal (a source of fish oil), pea starch, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), pea flour, natural flavors, tomato pomace, sunflower oil, dried egg product, potassium chloride, brewers yeast, salt, minerals (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate, selenium yeast), yeast culture (saccharomyces cerevisiae, enterococcus faecium, lactobacillus acidophilus, aspergillus niger, bacillus subtillis), choline chloride, taurine, vitamins (vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), glucosamine hydrochloride, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), chondroitin sulfate, yucca schidigera extract, calcium iodate, rosemary extract.
Crude Protein (Min.) 28.0% 280 g/kg
Crude Fat (Min.) 18.0% 180 g/kg
Crude Fiber (Max.) 5.0% 50 g/kg


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I've never fed it, but based on the ingredients it seems like a decent food. Hope it works for your pup.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Although I have no personal experience with it, I do know of a wonderful Dane breeder who feeds the grain inclusive variety to her adults and her dogs are Amazing.. Those that are shown if not already titled are well on their way to a title and I believe she even has one or two that have either earned their Gch or are well on their way to earning a Gch.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have not fed it but have heard nothing but rave reviews for it. These are some foods that are grainfree with no potato, not all of their foods so you'd have to read the labels: Darford Zero, NV Instinct, Canine Caviar, Horizon Legacy, Nutrisca, Back to Basics pork, Grandma Lucy's, Nutrisource, THK Zeal and Earthborn (I think only the Meadow feast).


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

Thank you, yeah we the last 2 bags we did NVI, we tried Back to Basics but it gave them really mushy poop no matter how much we reduced it. My mom's GSD just started the Canine Caviar lamb and millet and is doing great so we might try them next or Earthborn. We also stay away from chicken based food with his allergies. We love THK but to save some $ we do dry in the am. Right now we are waiting for our free 10lb of Zeal to arrive  Can't wait to try it and it will be nice to take a break from Preference and meat.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I am currently feeding Earthborn Holistics to my guys/girl. If you are worried about allergies, The Meadow Feast and Great Plains varieties do not contain chicken or potatoes. And with the exception of some lingering issues with his ears ( thanks to him continuously finding SOMETHING to snack on that he is NOT suppose to have). My, seems to be allergic to EVERYTHING INCLUDING HIMSELF, Lab mix has never looked better..


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

TinyTails said:


> Thank you, yeah we the last 2 bags we did NVI, we tried Back to Basics but it gave them really mushy poop no matter how much we reduced it. My mom's GSD just started the Canine Caviar lamb and millet and is doing great so we might try them next or Earthborn. We also stay away from chicken based food with his allergies. We love THK but to save some $ we do dry in the am. Right now we are waiting for our free 10lb of Zeal to arrive  Can't wait to try it and it will be nice to take a break from Preference and meat.


I'm waiting for my free ten pound of Zeal to arrive too!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm waiting for my free ten pound of Zeal to arrive too!


Where are you guys getting that?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

kafkabeetle said:


> Where are you guys getting that?


The Honest Kitchen. They have a rewards program. I only buy the 10lb boxes so if I send in 12 UPC's, I can choose any 10lb box I want. I'm dying to try more Zeal (previously only had a bitty trial size) on Boone.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> The Honest Kitchen. They have a rewards program. I only buy the 10lb boxes so if I send in 12 UPC's, I can choose any 10lb box I want. I'm dying to try more Zeal (previously only had a bitty trial size) on Boone.


Oh, I see. I'll have to look into that!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

kafkabeetle said:


> Oh, I see. I'll have to look into that!


 Are you feeding THK? If yes, make sure you sign up for the emails as most have a coupon at the bottom. Save your entire UPC, including the code. You go to the site, print up the rewards, mark down what you have then choose to have them send you a box, which I always choose or get a coupon. You can choose whatever food you like. It's nice, I feed mostly Embark but just sent in 8 Embark, 2 Keen and 2 Thrive UPC's and chose the Zeal for my freebie. In a couple weeks, it'll be shipped right to me!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Are you feeding THK? If yes, make sure you sign up for the emails as most have a coupon at the bottom. Save your entire UPC, including the code. You go to the site, print up the rewards, mark down what you have then choose to have them send you a box, which I always choose or get a coupon. You can choose whatever food you like. It's nice, I feed mostly Embark but just sent in 8 Embark, 2 Keen and 2 Thrive UPC's and chose the Zeal for my freebie. In a couple weeks, it'll be shipped right to me!


I'm not right now, but I'll be moving back in with my dad to pay down my student debt for a while. That will free up a bit more money for dog food, so I've been looking at what's available, especially canned, dehydrated raw and premade raw. I'll be supplementing with prey model raw. Thank you for the tips, it's always nice to save money.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> The Honest Kitchen. They have a rewards program. I only buy the 10lb boxes so if I send in 12 UPC's, I can choose any 10lb box I want. I'm dying to try more Zeal (previously only had a bitty trial size) on Boone.


I just started using the Nutrosource grainfree, and for every 10 bags I buy, I get one bag free. And I don't have to send anything in. The dogs seem to like it, and were getting a little bored with the TOTW. It's about a buck more, but with the bag back, that makes it considerably cheaper.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

> I'm dying to try more Zeal (previously only had a bitty trial size) on Boone.


When Deuce and Honey tried the Zeal sample they loved it! so I'm really excited to be getting the big box this time. We are finishing up a bag of the Sojos meatless mix - I tried it this time instead of the Preference but I'm not too happy with the way their coats look, they got very dull and the dogs don't seem to like it as much as the Preference. 
For the Nutrisource rewards do you have to keep receipts? And is it for the small bags too? My dogs only eat 2 tablespoons of dry each per day so it would probably take me forever lol


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

TinyTails said:


> When Deuce and Honey tried the Zeal sample they loved it! so I'm really excited to be getting the big box this time. We are finishing up a bag of the Sojos meatless mix - I tried it this time instead of the Preference but I'm not too happy with the way their coats look, they got very dull and the dogs don't seem to like it as much as the Preference.
> For the Nutrisource rewards do you have to keep receipts? And is it for the small bags too? My dogs only eat 2 tablespoons of dry each per day so it would probably take me forever lol


I don't know if it's for small bags as well (I'm feeding 5 medium sized dogs). When I buy it at the feed store, they make a note of it on a card. If it's like the other food they did this with (don't remember - Fromms, SG or whatever) when I had ten bags, the 11th was free. I didn't have to do anything.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We feed Pure Vita Grain Free Bison. I have had them on Pure Vita for 3yrs now, then this year switched to the grain free version. I chose the brand (which is made by nutrisource) because it had the highest fiber content & was a decent food. Their fur is amazing! About 4mo after the switch we all noticed how soft, shiney & lush it was on both dogs. Skyler needs high fiber due to colitis. When they came out with grain free we switched to that even tho the grain that is in the regular isn't bad grains. Their weight has been stable, fur is amazing & no issues with the food. We also have even less colitis flares with the switch to the grain free, which has higher fiber than the previous formula we were feeding.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

kafkabeetle said:


> I'm not right now, but I'll be moving back in with my dad to pay down my student debt for a while. That will free up a bit more money for dog food, so I've been looking at what's available, especially canned, dehydrated raw and premade raw. I'll be supplementing with prey model raw. Thank you for the tips, it's always nice to save money.


If you feed prey model raw and still want THK, get the Preference. We're doing THK and a pre made, not ready for prey model, yet.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> I just started using the Nutrosource grainfree, and for every 10 bags I buy, I get one bag free. And I don't have to send anything in. The dogs seem to like it, and were getting a little bored with the TOTW. It's about a buck more, but with the bag back, that makes it considerably cheaper.


When I feed kibble, some brands do a buy so many, get one free. The problem for me is, I don't always buy local. I'd like to but we have two stores here and only one has a decent selection but the choices are diminishing. So, I drive 40min to one store but I also order online. With the price of gas, it's cheaper sometimes to order when I get a sale or free shipping. How are they doing on the Nutrisource? I've heard good things about it


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> When I feed kibble, some brands do a buy so many, get one free. The problem for me is, I don't always buy local. I'd like to but we have two stores here and only one has a decent selection but the choices are diminishing. So, I drive 40min to one store but I also order online. With the price of gas, it's cheaper sometimes to order when I get a sale or free shipping. How are they doing on the Nutrisource? I've heard good things about it


Well, Ive only gone through one bag, but they seem to be doing good. Are more enthusiastic about eating it (I think I stuck with the one flavor of TOTW too long.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

Yes I order all my food online as well from different places so I can only do the loyalty programs when I can use the actual UPC codes, etc. My dogs have been on the Nutrisource for about a week now and so far so good. Good poops and they seem to like it a lot better than the NVI


----------

